# mouse...



## kroniksmoka420 (Mar 6, 2009)

k so today i put a feeder mouse in my p tank... i know it makes it messy(it did) i know mammilian meat is bad, this is a rarity maybe once a month some beef or something, but this was the first live mouse.

so they showed no intrest in it, kindof actually scared of it for a while? i think it was cus it was the first one theyve ever seen, ive had them since babies.

so i took it out and soaked it in some blood from some liver(beef) and dropped it back in (i had been fasting them for about 4 days trying to feed them this mouse every day) and they immediately showed intrest in it, little tugs on the fur and one tail bite but after the blood washed off they stopped. so i took it out again and soaked some more blood on it and they attacked it again for a second, taking a small chunk out of it's back, but then it pretty much just swam around for an hour or so and drowned...then the piranhas skeletonized it??????

why didnt they like i when it was live? they eat live feeders...ive put worms in there, attacked before they hit the ground... this mouse swam around and the piranhas just like at best followed it half the tank length...then when it started sinking it was immediately attacked till it was gone

needless to say it was cruel, but i was doing it for entertainment so whatever :rasp: but i dont think im gonna do it again, they just didnt seem interested untill it was dead? and i wanted to see a quick kill not a slow death...but yea i just thought it was wierd


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

kroniksmoka420 said:


> k so today i put a feeder mouse in my p tank... i know it makes it messy(it did) i know mammilian meat is bad, this is a rarity maybe once a month some beef or something, but this was the first live mouse.
> 
> so they showed no intrest in it, kindof actually scared of it for a while? i think it was cus it was the first one theyve ever seen, ive had them since babies.
> 
> ...


you would probably get a better chance if you had 10 or more..and very very hungry


----------



## kroniksmoka420 (Mar 6, 2009)

there are 10, 10 rpb 3-5" long there in a 55 for now...i was kinda surprised the little guy took 2 swims a day for 4 days till i put the blood on him today...after he was wounded i just left him in there


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

pretty messed up...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^ Agreed. They are 2 small is the problem IMO. If they were 8-10" they would be a little less shy and probably would have ate it. Some P's just will not do that kinda stuff though since they are so skittish by nature.


----------



## kroniksmoka420 (Mar 6, 2009)

fett529 said:


> pretty messed up...


well i definately didnt want a pet mouse with a chunk out of him...lol

yea i think it was cus they were small but i dont know, maybe ill try it again when there bigger 6-8" maybe it was pretty messy anyway, waters still cloudy with blood


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Sick!


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont know not for me feel bad for mouse.cant do that ill stick with frozen food and pellets lol


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Would u think it was entertaining if someone threw ur ass into a gator pit?? didnt think so.. UUHHHH yea the water will be cloudy for a while.. did u think it would just clear up after they was done??


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

If you've ever seen a monitor eat a live mouse... its worse. Slamming against the glass etc... rough way to go.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

For entertainment....

go check urself into a mental hospital.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> For entertainment....
> 
> go check urself into a mental hospital.


 I agree that its unnessisary cruelty. I understand they need to eat, but you have plenty of prekilled alternatives there is simply no need. secondly, they are way to small. They were probably scared of a mouse that was there size. If they didnt show interest in it you should of taken it out. If it was that injured, you should of put it out of its pain, and if not injured you should release it or give it away or something.

Finially, i have realized that it is the inexperienced hobbiests that resort to this cruelty just for kicks and are the people that truely dont care about the fish. Sure i have previously fed feeders, but they were of appropirate size, and if they were not fully consumed, you would do the humane thing and finish it off myself rather then let it slowly die.

I hope you either change you view or just leave this hobby.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well said sean. expeically the last part.. my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

lo4life said:


> Well said sean. expeically the last part.. my thoughts exactly!!


x3

I think these threads serve no purpose.

If I were to feed live, it would be sized appropriate for the Piranha's, and would also be something that would resemble the foods found in their natural habitat.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL get a new hobby. I just dont understand these threads. What is the point of feeding sh*t like this to your Ps. Get a life if that is what you do for fun.


----------



## kroniksmoka420 (Mar 6, 2009)

well lets not get too hastey...this was something that just came along and i did it, i dont think im gonna do it again, i said it was cruel, but i kill animals all the time (hunter) i could care less about that F**king mouse... people are just soft these days, its a part of life, you think zebras enjoy getting torn apart by lions??

we slaughter our own cows for the beef....that 50 cal desert eagle right there, thats mine....used it on a cow. F**K that mouse

so on the other hand no, i wont be doing this again, and 2 im a natural born fish keeper so ikd wtf is up with all that sh*t

and i just got done setting up my convict tank and fry tank tonight ill get pics up later im gonna be breeding these for feeders...

and to anyone who hasnt atleast thought about putting a mouse in their p tank must have a fish taco between their legs?

not trying to talk sh*t or hate, i just wanted to know why they were so scared of it, and thought it was wierd, i knew the flaming was coming but wow...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The reason being is yes we all know about the wild animals ripping apart other animals and we try not to act like the mentality of a babboon is running us. You say you are a hunter well so am I and I try to drop every animal I kill right away and without it knowing a thing. One cause I hate tracking a wounded pissed off animal four to eight times my size but all the hormones released make it taste like sh*t. No one here is saying you should light a candle for your mouse but what is being said is the amount of respect given to your fish should be extended to that mouse. To wound then douse in blood then wound then try again is not only cruel but if witnessed by the wrong person would get you CHARGED with cruelty to animals without a doubt. I also love the fury of live feedings but I make sure that it is natural and quick as possible. Lions strangle quickly, aligators drown and break bones quickly, the constrictor kills quickly, you show me one f*cking animal that takes pleasure and time in killing besides a non adjusted human or a wild animal that is a adolecenct and doesn't know any better. That is the point being made cause by you doing that and let's say posting on youtube you stain all of us by the lack of cosideration shown and we all become inconsiderate heathens along side you. I feel you could have spared us the finer points and just stated that I added a mouse they didn't eat it I pulled it out tried again it drowned then they ate it, You would have recieved a much less heated bunch of replies and the respect of you as a good animal owner would have been unquestioned. You made your bed cause if I'm a woman cause I value a life to be pain free then you would get your teeth knocked the f*ck out by one if I witnessed it. Nothing personal just cannot stand a lack of thought or common sense shown stain the already hard enough image of a piranha owner. Next time think before you post and this will not occur.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Haha that's a totally different situation with the lion and the zebra, yea natures a cruel bitch but if the lion doesn't eat the zebra it dies that's a way of life, survival of the fittest not the mouse who was picked up and thrown in the piranha tank, honestly I could care less about the mouse myself but I wouldn't go back and dip it in blood, also your water parameters are probably sh*t right now. Nothing against you tho just think next time you feed live


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Piranhas in the wild generally feed on fish not mammals. If people want to feed live food whatever. But you ever think of the consequesnces if that mouse decided to bite back or scratch to defend itself. To me its simply not worth the risk of my Pygos getting an eye ripped out. To say people are getting soft is BS your on a forum where we care about our fish and feeding them mice isnt a caring thing IMO. Its not about the mouse its about the fish. Majority of posts where a mouse is being fed are from teenagers or just immature people that dont care or at least dont think of what could happen. Just think for a second thats all. Feed your pygos mice all day long for all I care but dont come crying when they die from a parasite or wound inflicted from a live feeding. There are just too many other better options to feed your fish that will make them healthy and happier.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

kroniksmoka420 said:


> well lets not get too hastey...this was something that just came along and i did it, i dont think im gonna do it again, i said it was cruel, but i kill animals all the time (hunter) i could care less about that F**king mouse... people are just soft these days, its a part of life, you think zebras enjoy getting torn apart by lions??
> 
> we slaughter our own cows for the beef....that 50 cal desert eagle right there, thats mine....used it on a cow. F**K that mouse
> 
> ...


OoOo Tough internet guy with a gun and kills animals.

Uber cool









and u think people have problems...ahahaaahaa


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> The reason being is yes we all know about the wild animals ripping apart other animals and we try not to act like the mentality of a babboon is running us. You say you are a hunter well so am I and I try to drop every animal I kill right away and without it knowing a thing. One cause I hate tracking a wounded pissed off animal four to eight times my size but all the hormones released make it taste like sh*t. No one here is saying you should light a candle for your mouse but what is being said is the amount of respect given to your fish should be extended to that mouse. To wound then douse in blood then wound then try again is not only cruel but if witnessed by the wrong person would get you CHARGED with cruelty to animals without a doubt. I also love the fury of live feedings but I make sure that it is natural and quick as possible. Lions strangle quickly, aligators drown and break bones quickly, the constrictor kills quickly, you show me one f*cking animal that takes pleasure and time in killing besides a non adjusted human or a wild animal that is a adolecenct and doesn't know any better. That is the point being made cause by you doing that and let's say posting on youtube you stain all of us by the lack of cosideration shown and we all become inconsiderate heathens along side you. I feel you could have spared us the finer points and just stated that I added a mouse they didn't eat it I pulled it out tried again it drowned then they ate it, You would have recieved a much less heated bunch of replies and the respect of you as a good animal owner would have been unquestioned. You made your bed cause if I'm a woman cause I value a life to be pain free then you would get your teeth knocked the f*ck out by one if I witnessed it. Nothing personal just cannot stand a lack of thought or common sense shown stain the already hard enough image of a piranha owner. Next time think before you post and this will not occur.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

kroniksmoka420 said:


> well lets not get too hastey...this was something that just came along and i did it, i dont think im gonna do it again, i said it was cruel, but i kill animals all the time (hunter) i could care less about that F**king mouse... people are just soft these days, its a part of life, you think zebras enjoy getting torn apart by lions??
> 
> we slaughter our own cows for the beef....that 50 cal desert eagle right there, thats mine....used it on a cow. F**K that mouse*apples and oranges. You kill a cow before eating it knowing you will eat or utilize it all. The mouse was eaten alive and was not even fully consumed.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> *The reason being is yes we all know about the wild animals ripping apart other animals and we try not to act like the mentality of a babboon is running us. You say you are a hunter well so am I and I try to drop every animal I kill right away and without it knowing a thing. One cause I hate tracking a wounded pissed off animal four to eight times my size but all the hormones released make it taste like sh*t. No one here is saying you should light a candle for your mouse but what is being said is the amount of respect given to your fish should be extended to that mouse. To wound then douse in blood then wound then try again is not only cruel but if witnessed by the wrong person would get you CHARGED with cruelty to animals without a doubt. I also love the fury of live feedings but I make sure that it is natural and quick as possible. Lions strangle quickly, aligators drown and break bones quickly, the constrictor kills quickly, you show me one f*cking animal that takes pleasure and time in killing besides a non adjusted human or a wild animal that is a adolecenct and doesn't know any better. That is the point being made cause by you doing that and let's say posting on youtube you stain all of us by the lack of cosideration shown and we all become inconsiderate heathens along side you*. I feel you could have spared us the finer points and just stated that I added a mouse they didn't eat it I pulled it out tried again it drowned then they ate it, You would have recieved a much less heated bunch of replies and the respect of you as a good animal owner would have been unquestioned. You made your bed cause if I'm a woman cause I value a life to be pain free then you would get your teeth knocked the f*ck out by one if I witnessed it. Nothing personal just cannot stand a lack of thought or common sense shown stain the already hard enough image of a piranha owner. Next time think before you post and this will not occur.


This might possibly be the best statements I have read. I feel the exact same way, and feel that posts similar to this, do harm to the hobby. It's no wonder the piranha keeping attracts such negative publicity and IMO pushes away serious keepers. You would never read such stupidity in a Ray forum, but it is common place in Piranha keeping because these pets simply attract this type of mentality/maturity.

There is no way to prevent such posts, but I think every effort should be made to advise the person that it is not acceptible here at P-Fury. With this, I think we will do a better job of retaining serious piranha hobbyists, which we can all learn much from, instead of seeing these types of posts.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

This is a waste of time whats the problem with non living food i can understand maybe the occasional feeder fish if parasite free but a mouse man you must have to much free time on your hands


----------



## kroniksmoka420 (Mar 6, 2009)

ok, well im sorry for providing maybe a little too much detail, let me clear a few things up

1. blood was applied gently to the fur of the mouse to entice the appetite, after 3 failed days of attempted feedings, kept pulling him out and trying again the next day

2. im not gonna do it again, waters finally clear, params got jacked, fur in the filter floss...very messy, not to mention cruel

3. i was goin for the quick kill, the p's were just too small.

4. i left after the p's lost interest and came back and there was a skeleton, my roommate kept me updated

5. there was a skeleton, none of the mouse was wasted...exept of course the bones they were very hungry going for 4 days with no food (usually get 2 feedings a day)

6. many other fun hobbies, quads, guns, 4 wheeling...i dont just feed mice to p's all day

7. guys kill hundreds of head of cattle and sh*t every day at each slaughterhouse everywhere. dont be weak, the weak die when the times get tough (the way the worlds goin that might be the case soon)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh man....here we go again. First off...nice gun...but you have the hands of a 12 year old. Second...if you are a chronic smoker as you advertise...then I am not worried about you when we weed out the weak...you will either be sleeping through it or too stoned to care. Some of us went through that phase...then we decided to grow up and think about our future. My friends that didnt move past this phase...are day laborers making $10.00 an hour..have brown teeth...and smell like ass. Good luck with that. It was cool in High school and College...after that it is pretty pathetic.

*******....great post. For a hillbilly you are starting to grow on me.

The only thing I could add to this topic is that I have never once considered feeding my fish a mouse....not sure why that would say I am not a man. IMO...it just means that I wont be growing up idolizing Ted Bundy or Jeffery Dahmer.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh man....here we go again. First off...nice gun...*but you have the hands of a 12 year old.* Second...if you are a chronic smoker as you advertise...then I am not worried about you when we weed out the weak...you will either be sleeping through it or too stoned to care. Some of us went through that phase...then we decided to grow up and think about our future. *My friends that didnt move past this phase...are day laborers making $10.00 an hour..have brown teeth...and smell like ass. Good luck with that.* It was cool in High school and College...*after that it is pretty pathetic.
> *


AAAhhh so funny....

Well you can tell that you didnt look thru this forum very well. If it was all about throwing mice to our fish then it would have been plastered all over this site. This thread is FAR from over.. Your deff gonna get flamed more so just sit down and keep a readin..


----------



## kroniksmoka420 (Mar 6, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh man....here we go again. First off...nice gun...but you have the hands of a 12 year old.
> 
> My friends that didnt move past this phase...are day laborers making $10.00 an hour..have brown teeth...and smell like ass.


thanks about the gun, and anyones hands look small when holding 5 pounds of steel, sure could shell out 1500 bucks for it too, so i guess im not a statistic









and im not saying that your not a man if you havent fed your p's a mouse? where did that come up? i just said the thought hasnt crossed your mind ONE time? i am just one of those guys that did it...feeder FISH from now on, they like them 1000x better anyway

got my convicts all set up last night so they can start pumping out the feeders...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

kroniksmoka420 said:


> thanks about the gun, and anyones hands look small when holding 5 pounds of steel, sure could shell out 1500 bucks for it too, so i guess im not a statistic


I was just teasing ya....relax. Is 1,500.00 expensive for a gun? I would have no idea...but it doesnt seem like much....but I guess for someone that is stoned 24/7....that could be a months pay.










> and im not saying that your not a man if you havent fed your p's a mouse? where did that come up? i just said the thought hasnt crossed your mind ONE time? i am just one of those guys that did it...feeder FISH from now on, they like them 1000x better anyway


Ok...let me clear this up for you. It has never crossed my mind to feed my fish a mouse. Not even once. I find the idea repulsive. I hate to see animals suffer...no matter how I may feel about the species. That kind of thing just doesnt do anything for me. Feeder fish are not that great an idea either. A mixed diet of frozen meats is the healthiest way to go.


----------



## kroniksmoka420 (Mar 6, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> thanks about the gun, and anyones hands look small when holding 5 pounds of steel, sure could shell out 1500 bucks for it too, so i guess im not a statistic


I was just teasing ya....relax. Is 1,500.00 expensive for a gun? I would have no idea...but it doesnt seem like much....but I guess for someone that is stoned 24/7....that could be a months pay.










> and im not saying that your not a man if you havent fed your p's a mouse? where did that come up? i just said the thought hasnt crossed your mind ONE time? i am just one of those guys that did it...feeder FISH from now on, they like them 1000x better anyway


Ok...let me clear this up for you. It has never crossed my mind to feed my fish a mouse. Not even once. I find the idea repulsive. I hate to see animals suffer...no matter how I may feel about the species. That kind of thing just doesnt do anything for me. Feeder fish are not that great an idea either. A mixed diet of frozen meats is the healthiest way to go.
[/quote]

yea well i have a bunch of friends all 18-25 so i mean, the idea was bound to come up eventually it was tested, now it's history...

was actually kindof suprized to see my p's savagely attack a piece of banana? are there any other fruits they might eat?

and i dont really see the difference between the shredding of a mouse and the same sh*t happening to a good sized feeder? small ones get swallowed whole, i mean that must suck....

and yes 1500 is alot, atleast for a handgun, i had an m4a3 flattop with over 2k invested + 1k for the rifle, but sold it for a banshee

and i smoke recreationally im not a "burnout", i make plenty of money so uh, yea, bottom line is im not gonna do it again, i just want to be able to not be flamed if i post more sh*t in the future.

also had to add, that weed is better for you than anything from a pharmacy or liquor store so...im good right where i am








eases the stress of the day etc.

back to the point sorry if it seemed i may have "tarnished" the p's rep by doing this but the idea was already out there and im not the first or last, all i know is it was just really unneccesary and it fu*ked my tank up for a couple days.

and i hate being in the hotseat, can we turn it down a bit lol


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

lol so I scrolled down to the bottom of the page after I was done reading and the first thing I see.... a link to "Animal Cruelty Investigator"

Kronik, it's not about being a man or having a "fish taco" (wtf?). It's properly caring for your pets, and a responsible pet owner knows that feeding improperly sized meals to your pets affects their overall health - whether it be immediately or down the line. I'm not sure if you are but if you're a snake/reptile keeper, then you know that _A) feeding live is dangerous to the snake/reptile due to the feeder fighting back or possibly carrying parasites _ and _B) to properly digest a meal, it must be an appropriate size_.

You may not be a 12 year old kid, you may not be a loser who just sits home and smokes weed all day, you may not be a stereotypical tool that does stupid things with the pets that he is responsible for - *however*, if you read what you have written thus far, it's hard to think otherwise.

Lesson learned, think before you post and know your audience. I haven't been around these forums for long, but I can tell from the short time I've been here that these people genuinely have respect and love their fish and have disdain for those who would put them in jeopardy for no reason other than sheer boredom/curiosity.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Good post iceh....

Closed so we dont go any lower


----------

